# Hi :)



## Sandy (Jul 6, 2013)

hello!  kinda new (especially here!), kinda young (twenties), kinda hopeful, and mostly kinda me!  Looking forward to asking questions, learning a lot, maybe making some new acquaintances!  -- Sandy


----------



## Ariel (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Sandy.


----------



## Kehawin (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi back    What kinda stuff do you write?


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Sandy, welcome to the forums!

I was in the same boat around a week ago, I'm sure you'll fit in just as fast as I feel I have.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Kehawin and thanks for the welcome!  I write fiction (love thrillers, mysteries) and non-fiction (kinda academic stuff, which pays the bills!) and I do freelance this and that.  I love writing and spend waaaaaay too much time doing it, so much so that I can't get around to blogging, twittering, facebooking, etc. etc.... just no time!


----------



## Sandy (Jul 6, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> I was in the same boat around a week ago, I'm sure you'll fit in just as fast as I feel I have.



Thanks!  I sure hope so... any one have a spare life jacket?


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 6, 2013)

Sandy said:


> any one have a spare life jacket?



Straight jacket more like.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 6, 2013)

Trying to get my arms around that, Breaking, but keep getting tied up! :-D   oh, wow, I actually managed to get a smiley in there...  what a wonderful day!


----------



## PiP (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Sandy,

Welcome to WF. It's great to be young and hopeful but more importantly, be yourself  I'm sure you'll make plenty of new friends on the forum.

Carole


----------



## SarahStrange (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome! People are sort of crazy 'round these parts, but isn't everyone a little bit?


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 6, 2013)

I think we need to find one in your size Sandy, then ask a professional white-coat to strap it up. Although you'll have to learn to write with your feet!


----------



## Sandy (Jul 6, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> I think we need to find one in your size Sandy, then ask a professional white-coat to strap it up. Although you'll have to learn to write with your feet!



Funny!  I can just picture me tip-toe-ing across a laptop keyboard, jumping on a space bar, desperate to work out control-alt-delete.  But who needs a strait jacket when you're ensnared in a thicket of sloppy adverbs or (yikes!) surrounded by evil predicate adjectives?  Not to mention a flock of fragments swooping in from close omniscient.   Whew... gives me the shivers just to contemplate it!


----------



## John_O (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Sandy, welcome to the group!!


----------



## Sandy (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you, John... and my best wishes for discarding "hopefully" after author and installing "famous" in front of it


----------



## InkwellMachine (Jul 6, 2013)

My, what a lovely picture~

Welcome to our humble forum. I'm quite fond of it, and I'm sure it will have the same effect on you soon enough. Takes very little time to settle into. Looking forward to having you around.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 6, 2013)

InkwellMachine said:


> My, what a lovely picture~



I'd have to agree with Professor Mittens aka InkwellMachine; that is a nice picture. (Quick derailment - InkwellMachine, your avatar picture is super creepy. Is that you??)

Sandy, welcome to WF! We are so glad you joined us. Don't mind the guy with the mask and skin lamps, he's really quite friendly.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Jul 6, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> I'd have to agree with Professor Mittens aka InkwellMachine; that is a nice picture. (Quick derailment - InkwellMachine, your avatar picture is super creepy. Is that you??)
> 
> Sandy, welcome to WF! We are so glad you joined us. Don't mind the guy with the mask and skin lamps, he's really quite friendly.


Hahaha. That's me, yes, dressed up like my friend Scrivener before they locked him away in a Jack-in-the-box. Don't fret--you'll get to know him soon enough.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome Sandy. Glad to have you join the madness and fun that is WF!


----------



## Sandy (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you, Inkwell


----------



## Sandy (Jul 7, 2013)

Oops, didn't see the second page...sorry!  And a thank you to Pluralized and Vitaly, too!  Everyone's been so cordial.  Hope I can be helpful!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 13, 2013)

Greetings and salutations,
may your stay be long and fruitful. :cookie:Cookie?


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 13, 2013)

HI! Can't wait to read some of your writings


----------



## Sandy (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Bazz, I hope so too!  

Lolita -- Welcome, and hope you find all the really nice people here as helpful to you as they are to me.  I'm really pretty ordinary and work at it just like everyone else, and most of my material is really dull, academic-grade and arcane  

So: what sort of stuff do you two write?


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 13, 2013)

lol i like academic grade. Thats mostly what i read the modern classics and i've never written any stories or fiction. I used to just write a little in a journal. thats the kind of stuff i like writing i guess. My own thoughts oh! and recently i like writing short rhymes or raps, whichever. And writing notes and just some random thoughts/ideas. Or like my fave lyrics. I'm more of a reader as opposed to a writer. But still writing interests me a bit.  I like the musical aspect of words the most. 
i think i like stream of thought?? writing tooo.
and arcane! i'm intrigued again by you
so far i think you're a good conversationalist or at least know how to come across well through written words. nice quips too or whatev. that's what i like about you so far!
also my dad is making pizza hopefully its good just saying.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 14, 2013)

LolitaFromSpace said:


> also my dad is making pizza hopefully its good just saying.



Yummy!  Does he make it from scratch?  I love homemade pizza (olives and mushrooms on mine please!)... I try to make it from scratch but can never quite get the sauce right.  Too thick or too runny.  If your dad has any advice, I'd love to hear it!  Hope his turned out well!


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 14, 2013)

hah idk how he made it but he made it all himself and he took a mini pizza class to learn a bit 
 he made thai chicken pizza! it was pretty good just needed mas sauce!


----------



## Sandy (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, Thai chicken ... impressive!  I'm so glad it worked out!


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Jul 14, 2013)

merci merci madame sandy!


----------



## Mr mitchell (Jul 21, 2013)

Welcome Sandy.


----------



## OurJud (Jul 21, 2013)

These intro threads are impossible to keep up with. Anyway, we've already exchanged a few words, but I'll still say an official welcome to the forum, Sandy


----------



## Sandy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks, guys -- it's really nice meeting you, too!


----------



## Elyon (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi again I am Elyon Dagon new to meet you.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello again, Elyon... hope you're not armed with an adverb or something!


----------

